# NHL to Launch Digital Net



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The National Hockey League will launch a digital network later this year on both U.S. cable and satellite systems as part of renewed carriage agreements for its 'NHL Center Ice' out-of-market package.

Both In Demand L.L.C. and DirecTV Inc. will distribute The NHL Channel, a joint venture between the league and Canadian-based telecommunications companies The Sports Network Inc. and Insight Sports.

While the network airs 24 hours a day in Canada, where it was launched earlier this year, it will run on a more limited basis in the United States, In Demand and DirecTV executives said.

Click Here For Full Story


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I heard about this channel when it first came out, I wish it wouldnt be included in CI, that way E* could add it.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm sure if E wanted it, the NHL wouldn't say "No, you can't have it." But I doubt E would want to add it.

I read somewhere that it will be on DirecTV for both Center Ice subs and Sports Pack subs, like the NBA.com channel.


----------



## Tanic (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *I heard about this channel when it first came out, I wish it wouldnt be included in CI, that way E* could add it. *


The NHL Network on Bell Express Vu is part of the More Sports Package. It is completely separate from NHL Centre Ice. They also sell it as an a-la-carte channel for about 2 bucks a month (US).


----------

